
Obama backs down, won't continue apple lawsuit - o0-0o
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/11/us/politics/obama-wont-seek-access-to-encrypted-user-data.html?_r=1
======
greenyoda
Note: This article is from Oct. 10, 2015. It's not news about the current
Apple controversy.

~~~
DerekL
And the title is just wrong. The article's title is “Obama Won’t Seek Access
to Encrypted User Data”. It's about proposing new laws, and has nothing to do
with a lawsuit.

